# Objekte ausschneiden und in anderen Hintergrund einfügen?



## hinkel11 (12. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gern wissen wie man bei einem Bild, wie dem unten, den Hintergrund weis macht ohne dass man was an der Person (dem Spieler) verändert bzw. wie man die Person auf einen weissen Hintergrund bekommt.
Ich habs bisher mit verschiedenen Lasso-Werkzeugenprobiert, aber sobald es an die Haare geht wirds mienes Erachtens nach unmöglich die Person exakt als ganzes auszuschneiden. Gibt es dafür irgendeinen Trick oder vielleicht ein anderes Programm mit welchem man so etwas macht? Danke.

http://www.sc-delbrueck.de/dsc_website/bearbeiten/sen/spieler/193spielerfoto.jpg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich denke, es fehlt dir an den passenden Suchbegriffen, denn das Thema wurde hier schon zig Mal behandelt.
Versuche es mal mit den Begriffen "Haare + freistellen" - sowohl hier als auch drüben beim Doppel-O


----------

